# Hardscaping in Betta Tanks?



## EAIG (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi! Sorry this is my first post and I'll just do a quick intro...

From Hawaii, no Betta's at the moment but doing all the research as I can in the mean time to ensure their proper health. I used to have Betta's three years ago and was quite the fanatic but that was when I was more ignorant of their care. Right now, I'm caught up in my birds (1x Lovebird, 2x Parakeets) but finally got back into fishes. Not sure when or how but it happened! 

Back to the question, has anyone kept a successful hardscape Betta tank? 

I'm not planning on making it entirely a hardscape, I plan on adding minimal amounts Anubias (my favorite), Moss, Java Fern, and Duck Weed to fill in space and make comfortable hiding and resting spots in the 5 gallon tank. I'm just not sure which rocks/driftwood to use.

If anyone has pictures of there hardscape set up that would be beyond great.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Does putting a plastic sign that says "no fishin" count as hardscaping?

There are a lot of options out there. Just make sure the rocks you use are aquarium safe and won't monkey with the water chemistry too much. Stay away from shells. I use mopani driftwood in my tanks. You might what to boil the tannin out if you don't want a blackwater tank. Your betta won't mind it though. Anubias is great, it's the plastic plant that grows. 

Don't neglect the top of your aquarium. Your betta will spend most of his time up there. Give him some floating plants & hideways. 

Here is a link that will get you going,
http://fish-etc.com/aquascaping-main/how-to-hardscape-your-aquarium


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a 2g anchor cookie jar with 2 pieces of driftwood covered in moss. I have no clue what the wood it, was from petco and not 'stick/branch' like at all. It did have little nix and notches there were rough so I just used sand paper to smooth them out and have not had any issues with fin damage for my delta boy, Alastor.


----------

